# WOT nitrous



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

if i was to have a WOT nitrous engangement, does that mean that when i put my foot down, the nitrous sprays, or when i put my foot down, i can press a button to make the nitrous go. (the button dosnt work when your foot is not all the way down)
If you can clear this up for me would be great.
Thanks


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sazbot said:


> if i was to have a WOT nitrous engangement, does that mean that when i put my foot down, the nitrous sprays, or when i put my foot down, i can press a button to make the nitrous go. (the button dosnt work when your foot is not all the way down)
> If you can clear this up for me would be great.
> Thanks


30 seconds and google yielded this from Zex. 

http://www.zex.com/Technical/Instructions/TPSSwitch/ZEX137.pdf

Honestly is there any info. avail. outside the forums??? :thumbup:


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

was just a quick spur of the moment question, thanks for the search though


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry man but if you really want to learn about nitrous setups and how they work how about spending the time looking around rather than posting quick spur of the moment questions...


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

i have actually done a lot of reading.
also, that site dosnt exactly awnser my original question, i presume that the zex controll will only enable nitrous when at WOT, but it does not actually say that it does.
sorry to trample on you toes on that one.
if a question is never asked on here, that can be found else where, then in reality this forum would be crap.
with every question asked on this forum, we are adding collecting all the info in one place, so we shouldnt need to go searching around.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe I don't understand your question. There are a lot of differnet ways to set up nitrous and you can pretty much do whatever you want. JWT has a daughter board module for nitrous that can be pretty much programmed to do whatever you want. Otherwise you will have to use things like the Zex module or come up with other solutions to spray when you want too. 

And to answer your question typically in order for nitrous to spray at all you have to have a switch that arms the notrous or turns it ON if you will, and THEN it sprays at WOT if you have it set up that way. Again this is the most common setup, surely you have come accross this in your reading 

I guess we have a different view of what makes the forum useful, it is not ALL the questions that make it so. I think it is the answers to previous questions that make it useful and answers. I am not aying not to ask questions but i am saying that searching is paramount if you want to truly gain anything from the forums.


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

ok i see your point on that.
now, how about a a theroy question on possibility of an application (dam, i just said a few big words)

as you say, you have an arming switch, witch then activates you button to engage nitrous....... would it be possible to make your arming switch, WOT.
so your nice red button is only ever going to be able to work when you have your foot planted?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

There is no reason for a button. If it's armed it'll spray at WOT (only time it should) and when it's off it won't. Are you really that hard up to have a red button for nitrous?


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

i agree AsleepZ. the little red button is so "fast and furious".


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

screw fast and the furious, i would prefer a hidden button on the underside of the wheel. but would still want a button, not just when at WOT.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

You don't typically want the system armed all the time and spraying EVERYTIME you're at WOT, that would be expensive and useless. The point is that you can control when power comes on.

Most people setup the nitrous in the following way:

1. An arming switch that will "ready" the system when you flip it on. That way you're not squeezing on your way to work, etc.

2. Once armed and ready a switch that sprays the nitrous (or nitrous/fuel). Most common a button on the floor pushed by the throttle pedal, is activated by the signal from the TPS, etc. The reason systems are setup for WOT spraying is 1. for safety (makes sure you have plenty of fuel), 2. WOT is when you're making/needing power.

2a. Some people use a "happy button" or whatever wherein they hold the button down to spray. Most people want both hands on the wheel, but whatever floats your boat.

3. Some systems allow you to program when nitrous sprays, or lets you setup multiple sprays in different ranges (usually staggered power sprays at different RPM, and for different durations, etc.). Venom makes a kit you can program with a Palm, other manufactuers sell modules that do this as well.


I hope that clears up some things. There's a lot out there, from basic stuff, to really sofisticated systems and accessories.

Happy Squeezing!


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

ARRRRGGGHHH im not meaning that it sprays everytime i put my foot down (WOT) im meaning that it is armed (ready to be used) when i put my foot down, eg, nitrous can only be used when at WOT, but still need to press the button to spray the shit.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

dude, why are obsessed with the little red button? LITTLE RED BUTTONS on the steering wheel? thats so fast and furious right there. i like the theory that b11 posted. :cheers:


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

If he wants buttons, its his car and his config 
I personally prefer the stealth route w/o red buttons around
Peace


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sazbot said:


> ARRRRGGGHHH im not meaning that it sprays everytime i put my foot down (WOT) im meaning that it is armed (ready to be used) when i put my foot down, eg, nitrous can only be used when at WOT, but still need to press the button to spray the shit.


Dude you can set it up however you want! I think that is a waste though, do you really want to be pressing a button while you are spraying nitrous, honestly you will need both hands to drive! It totally defeats the purpose of the arming switch and WOT setup. 

But hey if it floats your boat then fine.


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

well by having the WOT as the arming switch, and having a button on the underside of the steering wheel (yes will have to be custom made, and for the sake of it, lets make it black) you can have a lot more controll of exactly how much nitrous you are using, and can still have you foot down to use it.
also, lets say you are at the track, and you have you foot down, so you would be goin pretty fast to start off, then you decide that you want to use a bit of nitrous, you have to take a hand off the steering wheel to flick the switch to enable nitrous. so you have to take a hand off.
with having wot as the enabling switch, and a button on the steering wheel to spray.... you can decide, heck, i want to spray a little on this straight, and just press the button as your foot will already be all the way down, thus the nitrous will be enabled. No hands having to come off the steering wheel.
or if you are the type of driver that always has a hand on the gear stick, you dont need to mave any hands.
Sorry about the long post, i just think that this setup would be much better for some applications (not all i admit) and there is no mention of having it this way anywhere. and why bring up fast and the furious every time you want to diss someone about nitrous, what have you watched it that many tmes that you have all the details stuck in your head?


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

sorry, by track, i mean circuit


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Sazbot said:


> ARRRRGGGHHH im not meaning that it sprays everytime i put my foot down (WOT) im meaning that it is armed (ready to be used) when i put my foot down, eg, nitrous can only be used when at WOT, but still need to press the button to spray the shit.


Yes, in theory you can arm with a WOT switch, but that means you are going arm the system everytime you lay the foot down. This is not the best way to go, you're solenoids are going to work more than they have to.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sazbot said:


> sorry, by track, i mean circuit


 Not gonna happen! Nitrous is not even allowed in the car on most road courses....


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

....most??? that means that some you can....... hmmmm....
gotta remember that im not in america, we have better petrol octane and different track rules.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sazbot said:


> ....most??? that means that some you can....... hmmmm....


Whatever man, Nitrous is NOT MEANT for the road course and ANY track that has some sort of technical inspection is NOT GOING TO ALLOW the bottle to even be in your car. You'll learn this one way or another.


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

nitrouis is not ment for a road car... yes, i agree....but neither is the turbos on the ga16de. we have different track rules here, and even on the 1/4 mile.
we are allowed nitrous on 1/4 mile and on track here.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sazbot said:


> nitrouis is not ment for a road car... yes, i agree....but neither is the turbos on the ga16de. we have different track rules here, and even on the 1/4 mile.
> we are allowed nitrous on 1/4 mile and on track here.


I am talking about a road race car, not a street car. Turbo is far more suited for use on a road course than nitrous. I am NOT TALKING about drag strips, f course nitrous is allowed provided it is installed correctly.


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

im talking about all, circuits, road, drag,


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Where are you located?
Your rules are somewhat similar to ours...


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

we cant use nitrous in compition events, except at the strip. open days/laps are all fine.
Im in New Zealand


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bII said:


> Yes, in theory you can arm with a WOT switch, but that means you are going arm the system everytime you lay the foot down. This is not the best way to go, you're solenoids are going to work more than they have to.



true. Sazbot, I think your thinking is a bit arse backwards about this:

You should use a SWITCH to arm the WOT switch...so that whenever your foot is planted firmly on the gas pedal at WOT, the nitrous is engaged (assuming the switch is armed) This way you don't have to push the dumb little button every time you want to use nitrous. IMO pushing the button is one of the least safe ways of doing it.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*NOS*

Avoid dry kits. Go for a progressive controller if you want more control, otherwise it's a 50 shot or whatever the jet is set up for as soon as you hit your button.
A progressive controller ramps up the N2O slowly on engagement say a 25 shot at first (save the clutch burn and maintain control on engagement) then "spools" up the N2O to your max setting, say a 75 shot over a given (programmable) period of time. Also consider a safety system so it will not be able to engage (even with the button) unless sufficient RPM is reached.
Engaging a big N2O shot at too low an RPM could hurt your motor.
The dry kits could lean out your ratio (too much).


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

DanTheMan said:


> Avoid dry kits. ..... The dry kits could lean out your ratio (too much).


It depends on the setup. I have the JWT dry nitrous in my turbo car. It is completely controlled by the cars ECU. JWT programs the computer for the injectors and nitrous nozzle in your car. 

It is used to launch at the drag strip. All you do is arm it, and the computer starts spraying when the throttle position sensor goes wide open. It keeps spraying until the MAF maxes out due to the combination of nitrous and boost, and the ECU stops spraying. You just arm it and forget it. You can see my installation here.

JWT also makes a dry nitrous kit for NA engines which is just as foolproof. 

Lew


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

???? this wasnt about dry nitrous, or wet nitrous, or anything about shot sizes


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Push the button on the zex then hold you throttle to wide open for 10-15 sec to set it.


----------

